

Cell phone stories writing new chapter in print publishing  - chegra
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/japanese-embrace-the-mobile-phone-novel-779825.html

======
chegra
"By 2007, half of the country's 10 best-selling novels were written on cell
phones, according to book distributor Tohan while last year mobile novels and
comics were a $240 million market in Japan, which is over 5 percent of the
country's $4.5 billion total mobile content market, according to Japan's
Mobile Content Forum. " Has anyone heard of this before?

